# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  What's the process called?

## David.Elliott

I'm looking for a few/bunch of thin galv metal dishes, something like a metal petrie dish. But I don't even know what that the process of "stamping" is called, to look for a supplier. 
Ideas?

----------


## CraigandKate

Do you mean metal spinning?

----------


## David.Elliott

Don't believe so...I know turrent punching makes holes, and metal spinning uses a lathe.  I'm looking for items out of thin galv sheetmetal around 60mm in diameter, with sides of about 10mm high...metal stamping?

----------


## SlowMick

Maybe drawing.  they used to make coke cans by "deep drawing" an aluminium slug.  i assume it is still done the same way.

----------


## Marc

> I'm looking for a few/bunch of thin galv metal dishes, something like a metal petrie dish. But I don't even know what that the process of "stamping" is called, to look for a supplier. 
> Ideas?

  A dish as you described would be pressed in a die. You will be hard pressed to find a manufacturer of cheap stuff in Australia, (pun intended) 
You need to find a distributor/importer. If you know what they are used for you may be able to locate one according to the industry that uses those things. My guess is that you can find something on that line in SS and in a hospitality/restaurant supplier or a lab supplier like Bacto

----------


## manofaus

would a metal post cap work? they are more of a bowl I suppose.

----------


## Moondog55

Do you need straight sides? Because if an angled side would work little tartlet tins is just that size and any large kitchen supplier would have plenty in stock I saw about a hundred at the Castlemaine Mill Market yesterday at $0.30 each, tinned tho not gal

----------


## David.Elliott

The story so far... 
Wifey and I are making a few extra dollars at markets with timber and "stained glass" items we make...  https://www.possumsrun.com/ 
She had an idea that timber framed outside "lanterns" with leadlighted sides could be a goer... with a candle in. 
So I need to have some kind of "receptacle" that is non flammable that we can place the candle in.  Petrie Dishes are coming in at around $5-6 each...takes the fun out! 
We move over 25 of The Quirky Birds (on the website)...and all the cactus go each time...  
Tartlet tins   what a F'n GREAT idea.  I'm a bit funny about making sure our stuff lasts, so tinned, whilst not perfect could be worth a shot.  Anyone care to voice an opinion of the use of tinned metal outdoors but under cover...?

----------


## Marc

You can make candleholders from conduit be it aluminium or steel very easy. Just cut the end leaving two sides to fold, drill and screw or nail to the base of the lantern.
You can make candleholders from aluminium flat bar or tin from a drink can and punch them into shape in a mould made of hardwood and using a hardwood or steel rod to punch them in the mould the same way a press would, only you use a wooden mould and a rod and hammer. If the sides of the candle holder are open, the extrusion is much easier to achieve and you don't get any creases. 
You can form the end or edge of the candleholder very easy by hammering the edge around a steel rod held in a vice using a small ball peen hammer to shape the edge.

----------


## mudbrick

What about cut down beetroot tins??? I hope you like beetroot!

----------


## SlowMick

Tuna tins.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Tuna tins.

  One tonne of tuna. Just give me one tonne of tuna...one tonne of tuuuuuna....just give me.... 
[sorry just leaving]

----------


## Whitey66

Stainless steel jar lids like these ?  Stainless Steel Storage Lids - 12 Pack - EcoJarz 
Or even some old Fowler Vacola lids ?

----------


## David.Elliott

Found and ordered 24 anodised aluminium pie dishes from evilbay for 8.36 incl overseas freight...how? 
Thanks for all the suggestions, ali will be good, no rust.  Especial thanks to MD...

----------


## Moondog55

Thanx accepted Ahh Brownie points added to my account

----------


## Moondog55

> One tonne of tuna. Just give me one tonne of tuna...one tonne of tuuuuuna....just give me.... 
> [sorry just leaving]

  Oh God Earworm You know I hate you don't you?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Oh God Earworm You know I hate you don't you?

  Maybe...but I know you like tuna! 
Everybody!  Sing after me!  
One tonne of tuna. Just give me one tonne of tuna....one tonne of tuna....etc etc

----------


## David.Elliott

_Maybe...but I know you like tuna!  Everybody! Sing after me!  _ _One tonne of tuna. Just give me one tonne of tuna....one tonne of tuna....etc etc_  
What's all this about?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> _Maybe...but I know you like tuna!  Everybody! Sing after me!  _ _One tonne of tuna. Just give me one tonne of tuna....one tonne of tuna....etc etc_  
> What's all this about?

  Tuna?

----------


## Moondog55

It's an episode of "The Monkees" instead of singing Guantanamera Peter Tork sings "One ton of Mayo"

----------


## Marc

One ton of tuna ... Guajira one ton of tuna ... One ton of tuuuuna, guajira one ton of tuna ...  :Rofl5:  
Pie dish for candleholder? How is that holding the candle? Do you drive a nail from below? Glue the candle with molten wax? Nothing?

----------


## mudbrick

Batten screw I suppose  :Wink:

----------

